# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Χάνονται κανάλια σε OTE TV

## θοδωρης46

καλησπέρα παιδιά καλά μπάνια σε όλους, μετακόμισα και έφερα ένα τεχνικό που κάνει εξτρά ως εγκαταστάτης δορυφορικών. Έρχεται βάζει το πιάτο, πιάνει ένας βοριάς μετά απο 3 μέρες και κουνήθηκε το πιάτο... του λέω να ξανάρθει να βάλουμε και ένα διπλό lnb, σφίγγει και τον σωλήνα που τον είχε χαλαρό (για αυτό γύρισε το πιάτο). μετά απο μερικές μέρες δεν έπαιζαν 3 κανάλια του ote tv sport1 cinema 1 και άλλο ένα, μου λέει θα περάσω.. ακόμα τον περιμένω ξέρει ότι δεν θα πληρωθεί αυτή την φορά και μάλλον για αυτο δεν έρχεται.
Είναι κάτι που μπορώ να το φτιάξω μόνος μου? λυπάμαι να δώσω άλλα 20 ευρώ σε ντεμεκ ηλεκτρονικούς

----------


## Fixxxer

Ξανακανε σαρωση στα καναλια...

----------


## picdev

οταν έβαλα ενα φτηνό πιάτο σε νησι των κυκλάδω έλεγα δεν θα κρατήσει πάνω απο 1 χρόνο, τώρα έκλεισε τα 2 χρόνια  :Lol:  μπορεί να βοήθησε και η σκουριά

----------


## θοδωρης46

> Ξανακανε σαρωση στα καναλια...



απο οτι κοίταξα δεν υπάρχει αυτόματη σάρωση όπως στην επίγεια τηλεόραση

----------


## aser

Αν εχεις των ns1110 θα πας εκει που λεει αναμεταδοτης και θα επιλεξεις το 1 πατας οκ περιμενεις λιγο να κλειδωσει το σημα και εισαι ετοιμος.

Ο δεκτης αυτος δεν κανει αυτοματη σαρωση απλα επιλεγεις των αναμεταδοτη.

Mεσα στο κουτι του εχει και βιβλιαρακι με της οδηγιες εγκαταστασης

----------


## θοδωρης46

έφταιγε το LNB, έβαλα άλλο και παίζει

----------

